# Ironic catch last night....



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Got home late and wated to go fishing before this front hits last night. I went to Alum Creek and tossed around some lures, jigs and plastics north of Howard road for a little while. Caught nothing larger than pickles and was losing light fast. Decided to take a chance on waters I have never fished before and went well north of the reservoir. Some might say north of Squatch country too.

Was trying a new bait a buddy is making and caught a few. Got dark fast though.



















Those and two dink smallies. Light was all but gone and I tied on a torpedo just for the heck of it. Made exactly two casts and nothing. Cast, Plop, slurp slurp slurp, all the way back. 3rd cast went out but no plop? Turned on my head lamp and my string was leading out and up into the dark, and dancing?



















I apologize for the bad pics but my phone was having a hard time focusing on a bat, going ape s#*t with a hook in it.

Maybe just maybe.....I caught a vampire? LOL 

Anyone else ever catch one?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That's crazy! I've never hooked a bat before. I've had plenty of them hit my line while fishing. How did you get it unhooked? Good job on the bass too!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice just in time for Halloween I have never caught a bat that's funny


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

polebender said:


> Wow! That's crazy! I've never hooked a bat before. I've had plenty of them hit my line while fishing. How did you get it unhooked? Good job on the bass too!


I'm not squimish about much but I will admit that trying to unhook a bat that is gut hooked and going crazy gave me pause. It only took a second before the wound overcame the bat and it was done. A slight swing and jerk did the trick.

I almost made a cast and fished with it but figured it was too small to take the lure under....and it was too dark to see very well. Hope that don't happen again!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL Awesome catch on the bat Mr A. And btw ....... "those are the two dink smallies" referring to the pictures of the bass. I know you know this but ........ those are largemouth, not smallmouth. Dink = small fish


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> LOL Awesome catch on the bat Mr A. And btw ....... "those are the two dink smallies" referring to the pictures of the bass. I know you know this but ........ those are largemouth, not smallmouth. Dink = small fish


Haha, no, it is written funny but I caught those two PLUS two dink smallies. And to be completely honest, I would rather not catch another bat....unless someone can explain how to rig it as a sure fire monster bass catcher. LOL


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very odd! I caught a bat one time in a cast net throwing for shad at night. I was very surprised when i pulled that in. Although he was under the water for about 15 seconds he was still alive and flew away fine when i released him.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Haha, no, it is written funny but I caught those two PLUS two dink smallies. And to be completely honest, I would rather not catch another bat....unless someone can explain how to rig it as a sure fire monster bass catcher. LOL


Oh man, did I read that wrong or what?  Sorry buddy lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have never been bat fishing before, LOL. what's the limit on bats?? and do they have a size limit?? I guess I just don't know much about bat fishing, LOL. and that is a nice looking lm bass. good luck and good fishing.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Oh man, did I read that wrong or what?  Sorry buddy lol


Hah, no worries. Thanks Sherman.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just think thing like this gives you good memories. I was fishing down in florida fishing the inlet with some friends. well I caught this strange fish and nobody knew what it was, not even my brother n law and he's fished down there his whole life. it had wings like a flying fish, then it had little legs like a crawfish it was a neat looking fish but we were all afraid to touch it, so I just cut my line.

a few months later I was reading my florida sportsman magazine and they had an article on exotic fish and I found out it was called a sea robin. you can google sea robin and see what they look like.
sherman


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I Google it. A Sea Robin is a neat looking fish. And had I caught that out of Alum I'd still be running through the briars and brambles! LOL


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

In Colorado night trout fishing with light flies it happens far too often when a fly hatch goes on beyond evening


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bats on a four weight are a blast. Caught several on Oil Creek during the sulfur hatch.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Took the family to Hilton Head, South Carolina this past spring for Spring Break. Was fishing a Zara Spook (Silver and Black ) top water to mimic a mullet. Didn't have any luck. My daughter (8 years old at the time) asked me to cast so she could reel it in. Sure why not. Cast it a mile for her to have a good time bringing it in.

Evidently, sea gulls like mullet. This gull drops out of the sky for an easy meal. At the last minute he realizes it's not real but gravity brings him down and he lands on top of it. Treble hook through the webbed foot. Now Mr. Gull can't take off. So I wade out 30 yards (submerging the sensitive manly region) in 55 degree water to free the bird as my daughter is crying. I never realized gulls have a very sharp hooked beak. A stranger came out with me to help. Between two grown men we manage to free the bird. Daughter is happy and we got a good story out of it.

Now when I come home from fishing, no matter what I caught, my daughter reminds me she caught a bird while fishing. In the end, it's not bad to be one upped by your daughter.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Bats on a four weight are a blast. Caught several on Oil Creek during the sulfur hatch.


HAHA! I bet they are a blast on a 4wt LOL. I have hooked a few rats while fishing mouse patterns for big trout and there was no way to make releasing them look graceful. Bats and Rats No fun to catch and release!! 

I have had gulls pick up my poppers when the fish were busting shad, close! but never had to go swimming to release them.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Told a guy at work about my flying rat catch and he laughed at me. Then looked around and told me that his family went fishing at lake Erie a couple years ago. His daughter hooked a fish and was bringing it in. She was used to fishing so he wasn't trying to help. Unfortunately what came out of the water was a snake and without making a sound she flipped 8t into the air and it landed on him, at which time his wife lost her head and started hitting him with a boat bumper. He is now afraid of snakes too. Sounded like it was a heck of a site to seed


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Told a guy at work about my flying rat catch and he laughed at me. Then looked around and told me that his family went fishing at lake Erie a couple years ago. His daughter hooked a fish and was bringing it in. She was used to fishing so he wasn't trying to help. Unfortunately what came out of the water was a snake and without making a sound she flipped 8t into the air and it landed on him, at which time his wife lost her head and started hitting him with a boat bumper. He is now afraid of snakes too. Sounded like it was a heck of a site to seed


LOL I have a story kind of like that. Years ago my wife at the time and I were fishing for bass at East Branch reservoir. We come up to this dead fall and there is this pretty big water snakes curled up on the trunk of the tree. I tell the wife I'm going to bean this snake with a cast. She laughs like yeah sure. First try I bean this snake about 3 or 4" behind its head. My worm (Texas rigged) bounces off and is heading for shore and that dang snake snatched it out of the air in the blink of an eye. I mean this thing was FAST !!! So now I have this about 5' water snake with my hook buried in its face, and I wanted my hook back. lol Needless to say, the wife wasn't very happy when I started reeling this thing to the boat. 

Long story short. I ended up having to cut the line because the wife was freaking out. BTW ....... water snakes that size put up a pretty good fight. lol


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Told a guy at work about my flying rat catch and he laughed at me. Then looked around....


The part I forgot to add, and the reason he was "looking around" was because he admitted that he started screaming like a little girl when the snake landed on him. So much so his daughter wondered "how daddy was able to get his voice sooooo high!"

I bet he never lives it down either.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice fish Mr.A!!! Nice bat too.....lol. Never heard that one before, now we live in a world of technology, it's easy to prove all the weird things that happen!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is blurry, are you sure it's not a bigfoot? Those pics are always blurry.

As a kid we used to go out on top of the detached garage and swing fishing line with a small sinker on it over our heads and catch bats. They would dive down on the sinker and get wrapped up in the line.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread. Mr. A, ya ought to think about changing ur OGF name (Batman) couldn't help myself. Lol

What a weird catch man. Looked small enough for bait though.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Great thread. Mr. A, ya ought to think about changing ur OGF name (Batman) couldn't help myself. Lol
> 
> What a weird catch man. Looked small enough for bait though.


Oh, trust me, I thought about it for a second but couldn't figure out a way to rig it! LOL then it hit me that if it "poofed" into a vampire my only choices were to run into the squach infested winderness, or swim and chance a meeting with the white snapping turtle. My options were not acceptable if it went sideways on me........


----------

